
Trump administration turns NASA back toward the Moon - shashwat986
https://arstechnica.com/science/2017/10/its-official-trump-administration-turns-nasa-back-toward-the-moon/
======
shashwat986
I'm hoping this translates into more budget for NASA, so it isn't just a pipe
dream.

